# Tomorrow will be 1 year since he left



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Tomorrow will be 1 year since we had to put down our 14 month old pup Rio. Rio was one of the most fun loving pups I have ever know. He certainly lived life to the fullest.

When Rio was 8 months old his blood tests showed kidney problems. I remember that day well. I was at work when I got the call, I thought my world had just ended. I left balling to go pick up my baby and was sure it was a horrible mistake. I made the vet send blood work out because maybe they tainted it but it came back the same. I went to another vet and an ultra sound showed he had very small under developed kidneys. Mother nature had just dealt him a bad blow as a baby.

Rio did pretty good for a pup with such high numbers and his raw diet did wonders. Then came time for his yearly shots and I not knowing better let the vet give them to him (stupid, stupid vet). Then a week later his heart worm pill and that is when it got bad. We watched him go down hill for a few days and then made the choice on letting him go. I knew he would not be around for ever but I really thought I would have more time then I did.

It was the worst ride of my life, wondering if it was really time and could I do more. I have had to put dogs down before and it is never easy. I never wish on anyone to have to loose a puppy, it is the most awful feeling in the world! I know now that I did all I could and Rio taught me so very much.

I thank god for a wonderful breeder, she was so great during our ordeal. A true lover of the breed! 2 weeks after Rio left our breeder said come pick out your new boy. I am sure Rio sent Max to us because when I got Max's pedigree I noticed that they shared the same great grandfather. Thank you Rio, I know a bit of you is in there. I also really needed something to do and a puppy kept me busy.

I love Max to pieces but Rio will always have a special place in my heart. I feel like sometimes he is watching over me. I love you baby boy and I miss you  but I am glad you are free from pain. Until we meet again sweet boy.


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

You will see your Rio again some day. He sounds like such a special boy.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. It sounds like you really love him and there is no doubt he is watching over you. :hugs:


----------



## poohbearsdad (Mar 24, 2008)

Rio's stay with you was so short, but I get the sense of great intensity in your love for him. May you remember the happy and joyful times you had with him. In the mean time, Give Max lots of love. I'm sure Rio sent him to you too.

I'm just coming up to my second anneversary for Poohbear :-(


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Such a painful memory for you but you gave Rio the best you could for the time you had him. Sometimes these things seem to happen for no good reason.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Thank you everyone


----------

